# i phone charger for your bike



## hk1984 (8 Feb 2011)

Hi

I was wondering whether there is a device that chargers your iphone while you cycle? Using the energy created from your pedalling to power your iphone.

I am planning a cycling trip and thought that this would be a handy device


----------



## Mad at urage (8 Feb 2011)

Googled 'cycle dynamo for iphone':
http://garote.bdmonkeys.net/bike_charger/2-The_Generator.html

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-382273.html

http://www.everythingusb.com/bike-dynamo-usb-charger-19142.html

So, from the theory, through a bike forum to a ready-made product. Hope that helps!


----------



## Klaus (8 Feb 2011)

hk1984 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering whether there is a device that chargers your iphone while you cycle? Using the energy created from your pedalling to power your iphone.
> 
> I am planning a cycling trip and thought that this would be a handy device



This might be of interest - not cheap ....

http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/b--m--e-werk/aid:399590

Tell us about your trip .....


----------

